# BFQ w gentoo-sources kompilacja zakończona błędem

## kris

Witam,

W najnowszym kernelu gentoo-sources-3.9.7, jest planista BFQ. Ustawiłem go jako domyślnego planistę. Kompilacja zakończyła się błędem: 

```
[...]

LD      kernel/built-in.o

make [1]: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `block/bfq-iosched.o', wymaganego przez`block/built-in.o'. Stop.

make: *** [block] Błąd 2
```

W jaki sposób spełnić tą zależność?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zglos na bugzille o ile juz nikt nie zglosil tego, jezeli to naprawde blad jest po stronie gentoo-sources to az przykro, ze zadnego CI nie ma tutaj.

Az sam potestuje BFQ, dawno nie testowalem, ostatnim razem jak sprawdzalem dawal fatalna wydajnosc przy malych plikach.

----------

